# carolina wrens



## strollingbones (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 14, 2011)

yes that is the weed eater guard.....so much for weed eating....i think there are 4 chicks one is just being piled on...i will post more pics as they grow..they should grow pretty fast...i think they are only in the nest about 2 weeks after they hatch


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow...  Even I look better than that naked!


----------



## Trajan (Jun 14, 2011)

cats don't get'em?


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 14, 2011)

Trajan said:


> cats don't get'em?



the door is blocked with plywood and a large mesh wire...as soon as we saw the nest we took anti cat precautions.,....so for 2 weeks the cats live inside


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 17, 2011)

i found clark.....sniffing around the shed....you could see that look.....he smells baby birds....so we have double the effort to keep the cats in...this is always a hard season on the cats....being in  all day and night


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 17, 2011)

update:

traj here is the blocked door:






latest pic:







the have feathers....we figure they are about 4 days old...we are not sure...but they are growing fast....there are 4....i dont like to take a lot of pics of them..the flash and all


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 19, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> update:
> 
> traj here is the blocked door:
> 
> ...



The one with the open mouth gets the next meal. 

Just too cute, strollingbones.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 19, 2011)

Very cool! 

poor kitties.....


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 20, 2011)

i am gonna try to take pics today...later of course.....


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 20, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > update:
> ...



The one with its mouth open looks like it expects a gift from the visitor.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 20, 2011)

babies are funny...they always hope to get fed..... but in the next pic which i didnt post cause it was blurred....they all are asleep...just like he woke up..opened his mouth and fell right back asleep


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the fortressing and imprisonment may count as racism against cats....


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 20, 2011)

they are locked out not in ....lol


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 20, 2011)

If you're going to cook them, best to do it pretty soon while they are good and tender and not so many feathers to pluck out...  Baby birds and scrambled eggs, yum, yum...


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 20, 2011)

bad dog bad dog


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 20, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> bad dog bad dog



well, they are kinda cute with their little yellow beaks and feets...


----------



## sitarro (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Bones,
A friend sent this video to me, you might enjoy it. Good job on the little ones.

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip...e=0&show_portrait=0&color=00ADEF&fullscreen=1


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 22, 2011)

It was kind of like a scary sci fi/horror flick! I kept expecting something horrible to happen! The parents kept getting smaller and smaller..and the babies kept getting bigger and scarier...and those mouths!!


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > bad dog bad dog
> ...



And you can eat them bones and all, like a sardine.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 22, 2011)

o the empty nest video scared me....so i ran out and found this:


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 22, 2011)

they will be gone soon......too soon.....but hubby says he will build me a bunch of birdhouses


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 22, 2011)

With one way glass?


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 22, 2011)

o if i can convince him to spend the cash...(this so aint gonna happen) i can buy an owls nest or box with a camera


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wondering if any of you are watching the bald eagle cam ?

Bald Eagle Live Nest Cams

I think that will take you there. Since you like the baby birds you may enjoy that. And tell your Husband that building bird houses is a blast. Just build then close to your house. Bird houses are tempting targets for red necks.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 22, 2011)

o i will put them up most everywhere we can....i dont have much trouble with hunters...or rednecks with guns


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 22, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o i will put them up most everywhere we can....i dont have much trouble with hunters...or rednecks with guns



Canada. I forgot.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 22, 2011)

nooooooooooooo lol north carolina.....just traveled to canada


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 22, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> nooooooooooooo lol north carolina.....just traveled to canada



Carolina may as well be Canada ! I kno I am goofing off is all. If you nail up a small ledge in corner your shed there  you may get them to nest there again. Just make sure it has three snug sides. I did this on my back porch and we get nesting birds now and then depending on traffic.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 22, 2011)

i am not sure what he is going to do...i think he is gonna build a bunch and just put them up


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2011)

thursday they are stacked little like little pieces of cord wood


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2011)

today:


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2011)

iz sad,,,,
'
everyone else is happy.....shed is open again.....weed eater is good to go....i miss the little things


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 25, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> thursday they are stacked little like little pieces of cord wood



Awww, how cute! They're startin' to look _human_. Well, you kinow what I mean...


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 25, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> iz sad,,,,
> '
> everyone else is happy.....shed is open again.....weed eater is good to go....i miss the little things



They're gone? Well, thanks for sharing their incubation before flying away, strollingbones.


----------



## jammykirsten (Jul 4, 2011)

It has received so much attention that one would almost think at times that it is to be found somewhere in our Constitution.


----------

